
Man tells devastating story of his dad's death at an Airbnb - zeeshanm
http://mashable.com/2015/11/08/airbnb-death/?utm_cid=mash-com-fb-pete-link#5ox8xASfGZqV
======
clavalle
That's terrible but it seems to me that you accept a certain amount of risk
using airbnb. How could any set of regulations cover things like swings tied
to a tree?

~~~
muzmath
Agreed. This is what is called an 'act of god' in the insurance world. OSHA
reports that over 100 people a year are killed by trees each year. Should we
regulate trees with overhanging branches in all areas zoned as commercial or
residential areas? Every year people die from falling trees onto the sidewalk.

DISCLAIMER: Living life has incurs a small risk of death.

~~~
J_Darnley
Actually I think life has a 100% risk of death.

~~~
muzmath
I haven't died yet, hoping to disprove that hypothesis (I avoid all trees)

------
samclearman
This kind of thing is an _advantage_ of Airbnb. Our litigious society has
resulted in overly sanitized public spaces - no hotel would have a rope swing
on a tree because of safety/liability concerns. We need to realize that it is
not worth ruining everything to marginally improve safety.

~~~
kazinator
On the other hand, fitness rooms and swimming pools (with water slides and
diving boards and all) must be totally safe, because hotels have those.

Everything can be solved (or approximately so) by controlling access to a
contraption, and the signing of waivers.

------
mring33621
Really has nothing to do with Airbnb. It is simply a tragic accident that
could have happened on any tree/any swing.

------
sjg007
The homeowner likely has liability if the tree was on their property. AirBnB
may also have liability.

